# Remove and close a window permanently



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Why? I'm only asking because I've spent the last few weeks trying to put windows back where the former homeowner boarded them up.


----------



## Tomperro (Feb 13, 2011)

I am moving my kitchen and need the wall spacE for cabinets


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There is really no secret to it. Tear out the entire window frame, add framing and insulation to the opening, drywall the inside, then add sheathing, wrb, and siding to the outside. You'll probably want to pull off some of the siding around the opening so you can build the wall out properly and to the same level, and also to make the seams look more natural. Depending on what type of siding you have, the trick may be finding something to match.


----------

